# [SOLVED] ntop compilation issue... old python??

## xtlosx

I have a question guys.... I'm trying to compile a new version of ntop (5.x) because the ebuild is just terribly old and outdated... I'm having an issue when running the autogen.sh script with ntop source.... It's complaining about an old python version, but I can't seem to find what version it's complaining about.. I'm seeing Python 3.2.3 (default, Oct 17 2012, 04:00:23) and it's telling me I have 2.x..

Any idea what is going on?  This is my autogen.sh output...

```
hecking for strtok_r... yes

Now, let's check for problems with what we've found...

   Testing Required libraries and headers**

checking for required C headers... ok

checking for crypt... ok

checking for dynamic load module... ok

-------------------------------------------------------------------

   **Testing Optional libraries and headers**

checking for Multithreading... ok

checking for openSSL... ok

checking for zlib... ok

checking for python-config... python-config

checking Checking python version... Old python installed

Please install python 2.6 or newer.

```

Any idea how to resolve this?

----------

## khayyam

xtlosx ...

for an up-to-date install you would have two python slots dev-lang/python:2.7 and dev-lang/python:3.2 (you might also have dev-lang/python:3.1 but you should probably unmerge that) with 2.7 most probably set as the default eg:

```
# eselect python list

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2
```

So, the > 2.6 requirement should be met. Perhaps in your case python3.2 is set as default and the ./configure sees this as being out of its scope when checking. I imagine this is probably whats happening. If this is the case you might switch to python2.7 and try again with the emerge.

I assume you know this ... but anyhow here is the method:

```
# eselect python set 1
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## xtlosx

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> xtlosx ...
> 
> for an up-to-date install you would have two python slots dev-lang/python:2.7 and dev-lang/python:3.2 (you might also have dev-lang/python:3.1 but you should probably unmerge that) with 2.7 most probably set as the default eg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wow that was it... I thought of doing that but it just didn't make any sense to me, why a higher version wouldn't work...  Thank you!

----------

